# Jbug kidded twin boys



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

First born is the flashy blue eyed boy - 3.45lbs
[attachment=3:38g0jm1j]Atticus.jpg[/attachment:38g0jm1j]
[attachment=2:38g0jm1j]Atticus2.jpg[/attachment:38g0jm1j]

Second born boy - brown eyed buckskin 3.40lbs 
[attachment=1:38g0jm1j]A2.jpg[/attachment:38g0jm1j]

[attachment=0:38g0jm1j]new fam.jpg[/attachment:38g0jm1j]


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

They are precious! Congrats Stacey!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on those flashy little guys. Did you order bucklings?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

aww they're so cute! I really like the little buckskin one 

LW


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

:drool: :clap: :leap: :birthday: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wanted a boy and girl but two boys are fine --  I am ecstatic! everyone is here for Easter so they have come out and everyone has a different favorite

added their weights - forgot to add them in the first time.

BIG boys as you can see


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

They are GORGEOUS!!!! Hurry up Angie!

If Angie doesn't kid a buck, can I still claim one of these guys? I'll just have to breed Lucy to someone else.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....love them ....they were worth the wait....congrats....... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, congratulations on your gorgeous little boys! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes Shell if Angie doesnt have a boy or a boy you want then you can have first dibs on the dark buckskin. 

They both were the dumbest boys about finding the teat but now that they know they nurse all the time -- they are just to cute for words and Jitterbug is being a great mom after a hesitant start (FF and bottle baby herself) so I am super proud of her


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on the beautiful little boys. They are adorable and very flashy. Sad she didnt have me a girl but so glad that she had two healthy ones. :stars:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

* :clap: CONGRATS Stacey....such pretty boys!*


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww NICE boys you got there congrats Stacey!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

congrats....very pretty


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

They are too cute! Congrats!!! It is so fun to have family around when the goats are first born... everyone gets so entranced watching them...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awwww.... they are way too cute!!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! :stars: Beautiful boys!

Deb Mc


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats! so cute


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!!*

My goodness....and neither are B/W with BE!!
ADORABLE!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no they got their daddy's coloring but their mom's broken coloring (white)


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yay! They are beautiful! Congrats on the 2 healthy boys!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats, congrats very wonderful boys there! :stars: So great to finally have bouncing babies around. :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry I'm late to this thread...I thought I had already posted :doh: 

They are cute!!  Good job Jitterbug!! :wink: 

Congrats Stacey


----------

